# Bad Sleeping Pattern



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I was just curious as to how sleep may effect DP. I have noticed that many users say that their DP symptoms are worse when they are very tired. Also users have mentioned that DP can be worse when first waking up in the morning, or late at night when energy levels are lower.

I have noticed that my sleeping pattern has been very bad lately. I often stay awake until 3am in the morning, and sleep in way beyond lunchtime the next day. Then on other occasions, I will go to sleep at a normal time 11pm, and still oversleep the next day. Some nights I do not sleep at all, and I watch the sunrise (which I actually enjoy, but I'm sure it's not good for me







)

So my sleeping has been bad for the last 5 or 6 months. And I have noticed that my DP has been worse on days where I oversleep or am very tired. This made me interested to see how many of us suffer from bad sleep or have bizzare sleeping patterns.

Also, I would love it if anyone may be able to help me get my sleeping pattern back in order?? I haven't been able to figure out what works best for me yet. I work three nights a week until 3.30am at a bar. Which means on those nights I can't sleep until 5am. But it just throws the rest of the week out for sleeping. Should I stay up until the same time each night to get a regular sleeping pattern?- But this is not practical as I do not get anything done during the day as I sleep away the whole morning? You see my issue!

I have a habit of ranting on this forum LOL, thanks to those who put up with it (it feels good just to type it all out, kind of like therapy in a way







)

Hope everyone is having a better day today,

MiF


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Music is Freedom said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was just curious as to how sleep may effect DP. I have noticed that many users say that their DP symptoms are worse when they are very tired. Also users have mentioned that DP can be worse when first waking up in the morning, or late at night when energy levels are lower.
> 
> ...


My DP is actually worse by the morning when I wake up and at night.. It doesn't get any better at night, it can even reach the max at night.


----------



## C.Dillon (May 15, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> My DP is actually worse by the morning when I wake up and at night.. It doesn't get any better at night, it can even reach the max at night.


Seems like alot of ppl with DP dont sleep normally. For instance, myself, I've been going to bed at 2-3 am, and waking up around 12 for the last 3 years. By normal I mean, most of the world goes to bed before 12, and wakes up in the morning around 7 or so. I also find if I sleep past 1 pm, my DP is really bad that day.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

C.Dillon said:


> Seems like alot of ppl with DP dont sleep normally. For instance, myself, I've been going to bed at 2-3 am, and waking up around 12 for the last 3 years. By normal I mean, most of the world goes to bed before 12, and wakes up in the morning around 7 or so. I also find if I sleep past 1 pm, my DP is really bad that day.


The thing is, we never know if it's the bad sleeping pattern that causes/worsens the DP/DR or if it's actually the DP/DR that cause these bad sleeping patterns.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> The thing is, we never know if it's the bad sleeping pattern that causes/worsens the DP/DR or if it's actually the DP/DR that cause these bad sleeping patterns.


I certainly think that bad sleeping patterns can aggravate/worsen DP, as many users on here say that they feel most refreshed when going to bed at a normal time around 10, and waking up at 7. For me, I've had poor sleeping patterns for awhile, so I'm not sure whether it has caused the DP/DR. I do know, however, that DP/DR has certainly made me sleep more. Like 14 hours a day. I never used to be like that before. I could do fine on anywhere between 10-12 hours of sleep. Not anymore. I think the DP/DR exhausts the body to a high degree. Lack of energy, constant fatigue...that's why most of us are tired all the time.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I certainly think that bad sleeping patterns can aggravate/worsen DP, as many users on here say that they feel most refreshed when going to bed at a normal time around 10, and waking up at 7. For me, I've had poor sleeping patterns for awhile, so I'm not sure whether it has caused the DP/DR. I do know, however, that DP/DR has certainly made me sleep more. Like 14 hours a day. I never used to be like that before. I could do fine on anywhere between 10-12 hours of sleep. Not anymore. I think the DP/DR exhausts the body to a high degree. Lack of energy, constant fatigue...that's why most of us are tired all the time.


Yep, it's a constant mental and physical fatigue.. Right now I'm really scared because I'm getting

- Extreme headaches
- Fatigue
- Internal feeling of vibration
- Head pressure
- Dizziness

Now, what really sucks is that I can't even get to sleep with all of this.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Music is Freedom said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was just curious as to how sleep may effect DP. I have noticed that many users say that their DP symptoms are worse when they are very tired. Also users have mentioned that DP can be worse when first waking up in the morning, or late at night when energy levels are lower.
> 
> ...


Ah, I have a very similar sleeping pattern as you! In fact, it's exactly the same! I go to bed anywhere between 3am-5am, and end up waking approximately 12 hours later. It's horrible. I feel like I waste my days away. Also, just like you, I find that even if I go to bed a little bit earlier, I still end up oversleeping. I wonder if this has to do with the DP or not. My DP is usually a lot worse when I first wake up, but I find that as the day progresses on, my DP becomes less noticeable, and by nighttime I feel a lot better (although DP/DR is still there). I have been accustomed to this kind of unhealthy sleeping pattern for about a year now, long before DP set in.

As far as getting your sleeping pattern in order again, I suggest that you look up 'Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome' on wikipedia. Another member on here suggested it, and it basically describes our sleep cycle to a T. It also offers different treatment options on how to better manage your sleeping patterns. In addition, I think another member on here, mmafighter, also posted a thread about bad sleeping patterns awhile ago. Ill try and find it for you. It will be a difficult cycle to break for sure, as your entire biological clock has been shifted, but I think it can be done. Let me know what you think when you look up DSPS on wikipedia.


----------

